# Refinishing Basement Shop Floor...



## kinghong1970 (Jul 28, 2011)

It always starts off with what seems like a minor job... 
I noticed paints were flaking off my cinderblock walls and just a few scrapes and tugs... large sections were just peeling off the wall...










so after an hour of scraping... turns out, most of my wall was flaking... layers of latex paint over cinderblock just did not hold up too well.
anyways, finally got most of my walls peeled... tried smartpeel but turns out that old fashioned heat gun was best and cleanest...
followed by 2 coats of Drylok









now, the floor...
again, just latex over concrete... going to rent a concrete floor grinder to resurface the floor...










and thinking of applying clear epoxy on the floor.
i have french drain system around the perimeter of the house and aside from a once in a blue moon pool plumbing issue, moisture in the basement is not a problem... 










now i saw epoxy with silica sand and while the grip is nice, i don't like how the epoxy peels off the grains and maybe a bit too much for a basement shop.

plain epoxy will not do... way too slippery... and add some sawdust and whatever dust... i don't want to be a frequent visitor to the "lets see some damage" thread...

so after doing some research... i'm considering the following finishes for the floor:

Armorseal 1K
single component, no mixing required...

Armoseal 1000HS 2 Part Epoxy
2 part mix, supposedly their "strongest" coating(?)

Rexthane 1
aliphatic, moisture-cure urethane, VOC-complying, moisture resistant industrial floor coating but never worked with a moisture cure urethane...

for non-slip, they recommend Sharkgrip
so question time...

*anyone have any experience with any of the products linked above?
anyone have any better recommendations on a non-slip surface for bare concrete floor?*

love to hear your suggestions and experiences.

Thank you in advance,

Al


----------



## 4thStreet (Mar 2, 2013)

....


----------



## kinghong1970 (Jul 28, 2011)

thanks for the suggestion... 
i've been considering DriCore for the other half of the basement that is my soon to be den/man-cave... and finish it with wood flooring later on.
the shop floor, i want the option of being able to rinse out the floor with water when need to.
hence i'm trying to stay with epoxy on bare concrete option.


----------

